
GM Cruise AV plans autonomous car with no steering wheel or pedals - kposehn
https://www.autoblog.com/2018/01/12/gm-cruise-av-autonomous-car-steering-wheel-pedals/?hcid=ab-around-ab-tile-1
======
plopz
> GM's Cruise AV is equipped with the automaker's fourth-generation self-
> driving software and hardware, including 21 radars, 16 cameras and five
> lidars

> The Cruise AV will be able to operate in hands-free mode only in premapped
> urban areas.

Sounds like there is still a long way to go for this to work everywhere and be
affordable.

